# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Ladies vs Ricky Bahl (2011) Bluray 720p x264 DTS

## huahien

Ba cô gái bị lừa tiền, và tình cờ người lừa 3 người họ lại chỉ là 1 người. Họ gặp nhau và tìm cách lấy lại tiền của mình. Một kế hoạch được vạch ra 1 cách tỉ mỉ. Có vẻ như thành công sắp tới gần. Nhưng... xem phim mới biết được 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1954598/ (Rating: 6.1/10)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​FS - Ladies vs Ricky Bahl (2011) Bluray 720p x264 DTS
FS - Ladies vs Ricky Bahl (2011) Bluray 720p x264 DTS sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường. 
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC 
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*FS - Ladies vs Ricky Bahl (2011) Bluray 720p x264 DTS*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

